# Sour Diesel



## lkbkr103 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a question for anyone who would know. Are the hairs on the sour diesel supposed to change color half way through flowering? Mine was doing fine, then the hairs started to turn brownish orange and shrivel a little. About 60% of the hairs have changed color. Is that normal for this strain?


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jul 8, 2008)

Hair color changes as it matures.


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 9, 2008)

thats a kush trait, diesel is nothing but kush but was grown in ny and given the name ny diesel just some FYI, what im basically saying dont worry about its fine.


----------



## Hick (Jul 9, 2008)

KAMSAI said:
			
		

> thats a kush trait, diesel is nothing but kush but was grown in ny and given the name ny diesel just some FYI, what im basically saying dont worry about its fine.


I believe, "THAT" is an opinion, not a _fact_.... Whhhhhat about the "West coast" diesel??  "Sour" Diesel?.. 
_Sour_ diesel and "NYC" diesel, are not the same strains...
OG kush, Master Kush, Bubba Kush, Hindu Kush, Blackberry kush, Purple kush,....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to change the subject from NYCD but how is Kush anyhow?


----------



## KAMSAI (Jul 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I believe, "THAT" is an opinion, not a _fact_.... Whhhhhat about the "West coast" diesel??  "Sour" Diesel?..
> _Sour_ diesel and "NYC" diesel, are not the same strains...
> OG kush, Master Kush, Bubba Kush, Hindu Kush, Blackberry kush, Purple kush,....


 it was in a hightimes magazine disputing the growers bog "bushing old grower" from california and i forgot ny diesels producer but yeah i got the info from there, legend goes, the dude took a kush seed that bog grew took it to new york and grew it over there becoming nyc diesel, thats how it was wrote


----------

